# Disable this.



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I keep getting this on my web browser.

I installed Google Chrome that did not solve this.

Made the suggested changes and in Chrome.

I never use Google Chrome. I use Avant Browser.

This happens on both my Windows XP and Windows 8.1 computer.

How can this be fixed?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## philtec (Sep 11, 2011)

What exactly are you getting on your web browser???
Disable what???


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

If it's an issue with the forum, you would need to post in the Forum Support area: http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/1-forum-support/

If it's some other thing, please explain.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Apparently, SB's train of thought left the station without him.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> I keep getting this on my web browser.


Do you want this instead?


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Apparently, SB's train of thought left the station without him.


Thanks! I just installed my coffee on my screen! :rolling:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

"This" cannot be fixed until the TS tells us what "this" is... :nono2:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

billsharpe said:


> "This" cannot be fixed until the TS tells us what "this" is... :nono2:


Must be a "Need to Know" basis.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

philtec said:


> What exactly are you getting on your web browser???
> Disable what???


That is just the subject I came up with. I want to disable this so this does not show anymore.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> Do you want this instead?


Do I want what instead?

This happens on web pages like You Tube.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> "This" cannot be fixed until the TS tells us what "this" is... :nono2:


What is a TS? Is this something to do with Adobe or Google Chrome?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Sorry- Here is what I see.









Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Sorry- Here is what I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have the latest Adobe Flash player,
check your global settings by right clocking on the video that will not play.
When the window opens up, delete all stored data and all peer to peer data.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> What is a TS? Is this something to do with Adobe or Google Chrome?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


TS: Thread Starter. Please clarify. What is the issue you're dealing with?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Finally... it looks like you are talking about browsers blocking Adobe Flash because of potential security issues. There were workarounds (each browser had their own) to allow Flash if you wanted to take the risk... For me, I updated Flash player the other day and then a day or two later Firefox stopped blocking it... I guess Adobe got off the white/blacklist somehow after their last update.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, Firefox blocked Flash until the final update came out. There was an emergency update last week, then another update this Tuesday. 

I would say to decide whether you really need Flash, but Flash isn't the biggest security hole you have.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I block flash on every site I visit except for during the duration when I want to view a Flash video on that site, because otherwise, it makes my system slow way down, I guess because it runs in the background on pages I have opened but am not presently viewing, most often, ESPN.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I keep updating the thing, but a day later I get on most sites "Firefox has prevented the outdated plugin "Adobe Flash" from running on [domain name here]." I no longer updated as it's time for Flash to go to the wayside.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Eva said:


> I keep updating the thing, but a day later I get on most sites "Firefox has prevented the outdated plugin "Adobe Flash" from running on [domain name here]." I no longer updated as it's time for Flash to go to the wayside.


There is an extension for Firefox called "Flashdisable".
It defaults to Flash off. Jut clicking an Icon on the tool bar will turn it on or if it is on turn it off .
I have it and it works very well.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

You don't need an extension anymore, as of a few versions ago it's built into Firefox just go to about:addons, select plugins and set it to "Ask to Activate"

As for the recent flood of updates. Last week Hacking Team, a horrible company that sells hacking tools and spyware, ended up being hacked themselves. Part of the hack revealed a bunch of previously unknown exploits that the company was using. Those exploits are what the current flood of updates are addressing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

True, but Flash gets a security update monthly. This month, they just had one extra.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Eva said:


> I keep updating the thing, but a day later I get on most sites "Firefox has prevented the outdated plugin "Adobe Flash" from running on [domain name here]." I no longer updated as it's time for Flash to go to the wayside.


Exactly my problem.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\pokki
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\OneMarcil\AppData\Local\pokki
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\OneMarcil\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy
File Deleted : C:\prefs.js
File Deleted : C:\Users\Public\Desktop\eBay.lnk
File Deleted : C:\Users\OneMarcil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet 
Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Pokki Start Menu.lnk
File Deleted : 
C:\Users\OneMarcil\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start 
Menu\Programs\Pokki Start Menu.lnk

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\pokki
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [Pokki]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\AllFileSystemObjects\shell\pokki
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\Directory\shell\pokki
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\Drive\shell\pokki
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\lnkfile\shell\pokki
Key Deleted : 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Pokki_Start_Menu
Key Deleted : 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{10921475-03CE-4E04-90CE-E2E7EF20C814}
Key Deleted : [x64] 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{10921475-03CE-4E04-90CE-E2E7EF20C814}
Key Deleted : [x64] 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper 
Objects\{10921475-03CE-4E04-90CE-E2E7EF20C814}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet 
Explorer\SearchScopes\{AA9A4890-4262-4441-8977-E2FFCBFB706C}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet 
Explorer\SearchScopes\{AA9A4890-4262-4441-8977-E2FFCBFB706C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet

----- Message truncated -----

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I think see your problem - you're posting from your iPad 4 128GB using the DBSTalk mobile app. :coffee


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Nick said:


> I think see your problem - you're posting from your iPad 4 128GB using the DBSTalk mobile app. :coffee


That would cause the Update Adobe Flash player on my Acer computer?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know what's going on, but I'd backup my Firefox User Data files on a separate drive, uninstall Firefox including all user data files and Flashplayer, reboot and download and install both as new programs. If it didn't glitch then I would copy any important User Data files over those created by the new install, files such as bookmarks, etc., but not cookies and such.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Eva said:


> I keep updating the thing, but a day later I get on most sites "Firefox has prevented the outdated plugin "Adobe Flash" from running on [domain name here]."


There were almost daily Flash updates from Adobe last week so each time you fixed it, your fix was obsolete.


> I no longer updated as it's time for Flash to go to the wayside.


If there were tools to allow everyone to easily convert from Flash to HTML5 and people would stop using old versions of IE, it would be a snap.

Mozilla needs to fix the real problem by releasing such a tool and stop whining about things that we users can't effectively fix.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

One option is "RUN THIS TIME". There should be a setting that automatically chooses that option.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I am scanning Acer with Windows Defender now use not full scan. Will take like forever but, will see what happens.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> I am scanning Acer with Windows Defender now use not full scan. Will take like forever but, will see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


This is FREE and in my opinion it is much better than windows Defender. It finds stuff that defender misses.
Be sure to set up as Free Version, not Free Trial. There is a difference. I have used this for years now.
https://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I did get the free version. Will have to figure out how to make the settings how to set up as the free version then.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> I did get the free version. Will have to figure out how to make the settings how to set up as the free version then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


On the main screen ( Dashboard ) there are 4 lines of things listed. The last line should say Start Free Trial on the right. If it doesn't say that you have it set as a Free trial. It should give you the option to use the Free Version.
The difference is that the Free version is all manual. The Free trial version does a lot of things automatically, like update, live data protection, etc.
The free version runs and checks for bad stuff on your computer and either quarantines it or deletes.

This runs much faster than Defender. I think Defender is the slowest of that type of program that I have ever used.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> I did get the free version. Will have to figure out how to make the settings how to set up as the free version then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


This program will delete all of your old temporary files and then you run the Registry part of it and it will delete all keys in there that are wrong / irrelevant, etc.
It is FREE also. Go slow when downloading and installing it. It could want to put a tool bar and chrome on your machine. Uncheck those boxes.
http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Did that and just a few minuted used CC Cleaner and here are those results.








That did not work. Keep getting the same Adobe Flash Player nonsense.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

OK updated Adobe Flash Player from Adobe web page. Still the same Update message on browser. Even closed the browser and restarted browser.

Google Chrome does not show this annoying message anymore. Why would Avant Browser show that still?

Internet Explorer works OK now.

Just updated Avant Browser. OK the update works. 

ANNOYING problem seems solved. Well, for now.

Here is what the update repaired. Do not see the photograph symbol to upload a photograph.




Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> OK updated Adobe Flash Player from Adobe web page. Still the same Update message on browser. Even closed the browser and restarted browser.
> 
> Google Chrome does not show this annoying message anymore. Why would Avant Browser show that still?
> 
> ...


Ok found the upload option. Must be a glitch on the DBS Talk application.

Anyway here are the fixes on Avant Browser.








Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Did that and just a few minuted used CC Cleaner and here are those results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you run the Register part of it and straighten it out. I feel certain there are many lines there to fix after all the uninstalling and reinstalling.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Ok found the upload option. Must be a glitch on the DBS Talk application.
> 
> Anyway here are the fixes on Avant Browser.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you kept at it until you got it done.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

No since installing the new version of Avant browser no need for that.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> That did not work. Keep getting the same Adobe Flash Player nonsense.


The only way to get rid of the nonsense is to continually update Flash Player. You may have to do this every day. Whether or not your browser warns you about the issues doesn't change the condition of Flash Player.

The warning is not that your system is infested. It is a warning that there are known security issues with the version of Flash that you are using; nothing else.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> The only way to get rid of the nonsense is to continually update Flash Player. You may have to do this every day. Whether or not your browser warns you about the issues doesn't change the condition of Flash Player.
> 
> The warning is not that your system is infested. It is a warning that there are known security issues with the version of Flash that you are using; nothing else.


He fixed it.
From post #35
ANNOYING problem seems solved. Well, for now.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> He fixed it.
> From post #35
> ANNOYING problem seems solved. Well, for now.


Who is he? Peeps assume all peeps on here are male. Such a cruel world Ma'am.

I have an answer. Women should be completely removed from the earth. That well anyone that likes all he's will be right at home.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Who is he? Peeps assume all peeps on here are male. Such a cruel world Ma'am.
> 
> I have an answer. Women should be completely removed from the earth. That well anyone that likes all he's will be right at home.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


You.
You have nothing indicating you are a female. It is most natural without knowing what one is to refer it to he.
Would you rather be an it ?

Good luck with anything you have a problem with in the future for I will not be one of them trying to help you.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Who is he? Peeps assume all peeps on here are male. Such a cruel world Ma'am.
> 
> *I have an answer. Women should be completely removed from the earth. That well anyone that likes all he's will be right at home.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Without women no one would be here, including you. Why would you be compelled to say such a thing ?
I think you should be banned from the forum.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We are done with "this".


----------

